# Will Dallas have a chance to win the title?



## RunToFreeForFly (Jul 16, 2003)

I dont think so...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Dallas will have a chance to wint the title ........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................ after SA, SAC, LA have had enough of it.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

We'll see my friend.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> Dallas will have a chance to wint the title ........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................ after SA, SAC, LA have had enough of it.



If I remember correctly...and I do have a bed memory. Sac and LA were watching the conference finals from various vacation spots. Until the season starts respect the fact that the Mavs had a better record and went deeper into the play offs then so called paper champs LA and Sac.


----------



## Pantherfan (Jun 28, 2003)

If they get Rasheed then I think it is a possibility. but only *IF* they get him.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> If I remember correctly...and I do have a bed memory. Sac and LA were watching the conference finals from various vacation spots. Until the season starts respect the fact that the Mavs had a better record and went deeper into the play offs then so called paper champs LA and Sac.


IF I remember correctly Mr. \/\/ebber was hurt and THATS why SAC lost to Allas. IF and only if Webber is allright and stays allright through playoffs, Allas has no CHANCE and will and I mean will lose 0-4 to ___ ( Sac, LA, SA ). It doesn't matter what record you have. Once again Kings healthy, Kings Champs.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> IF I remember correctly Mr. \/\/ebber was hurt and THATS why SAC lost to Allas. IF and only if Webber is allright and stays allright through playoffs, Allas has no CHANCE and will and I mean will lose 0-4 to ___ ( Sac, LA, SA ). It doesn't matter what record you have. Once again Kings healthy, Kings Champs.


So were back to excuses. Regadless of why, Sac was at home watching.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> So were back to excuses. Regadless of why, Sac was at home watching.


SAC was at home watching but don't call them and LA so called paper champs. aight?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> SAC was at home watching but don't call them and LA so called paper champs. aight?


If you dont respect the quality of my squad how can I respect yours?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I respect your squad, I and root for them when my squad is not there. (even if your squad beat mine). But I'm just saying the truth which is that if my squad is healthy and stays healthy through everything it's hard to stop them. BUT if CWebb goes down again than my friend your squad has 5 times more chances to win it all.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> I respect your squad, I and root for them when my squad is not there. (even if your squad beat mine). But I'm just saying the truth which is that if my squad is healthy and stays healthy through everything it's hard to stop them. BUT if CWebb goes down again than my friend your squad has 5 times more chances to win it all.


And all Im saying is thats hearsay and specualtion because he did get injured and that doesnt mean thiungs would have went the Kings way.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> And all Im saying is thats hearsay and specualtion because he did get injured and that doesnt mean thiungs would have went the Kings way.


ok. 

:|


----------



## godmavs (Jun 19, 2003)

Nobody has called the Lakers paper champs look at what they have done and look at what the kings have done.
Also Charles Barkley said he has played with the same injury that Chris Webber got I think he is a Puss no doubt he is an elite star but has he ever played a full season???


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>godmavs</b>!
> Nobody has called the Lakers paper champs look at what they have done and look at what the kings have done.


...and look at what dallas has done...:yes:


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

I think Dallas has a shot, but you need a good defender/post player...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> I think Dallas has a shot, but you need a good defender/post player...


One like Chris Webber, Jermaine O'neal, Rasheed Wallace, Ben Wallace, Timmy etc. :yes:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> I think Dallas has a shot, but you need a good defender/post player...


I wouldnt even say good. I would say consistit. Bradley and LaFoulz would play consistintly and wed be up on teams by 20 and 30. then they would let it become 4 on 5 and nex thing you know were struggling to get that 60th win.


----------

